# R34 GTR fuel tank capacity



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to ask such a numpty question, but what is the fuel capacity for a standard R-34 GTR ?? I just filled mine up with 1/4 tank to spare and only got 35 litres in... I always figured it was a 60 litre + capacity ???

Umar.


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

65 litres & a typically non-linear Japanese fuel gauge.


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Most I've ever got in is 50ltrs from empty (light on) to full to the brim.


----------

